# Refinery's in Europe



## perman666 (Dec 20, 2013)

It would be helpful to write on one place all refinery's from EU that you dealed with and
your experience. 

http://www.precious-metal-services.com/ from Germany

-I was working a lot with them. They accept all type of PM scrap.
Very correct analysis and payments. Problem is that if you have
larger amount of scrap material - you need to work as a company.
Once they make wrong analysis but after I ask again - they make correction.
Now I work with them as a company.


www.gigliorecycling.com from Italy

-my demo samples analysis was with 2.9% Pd and they found 0.4%.
So I avoid them.


http://www.awarefiners.co.uk/ - from England

-correct analysis of my demo sample but they want to
work only with companies.



I would like to read your experiences for other refinery's in Europe.

logit99


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 20, 2013)

A very interesting topic!

I will add a presentation of Rönnskärsverken / Boliden here later to keep the list compact.

Boliden is one of the larger refineries in the world, processing an annual volume of over 100.000 tons of electronic scrap in the Rönnskärsverken plant.
I have sent a mail to them, asking for details of lot size... and so on. I will add it here as soon as I get an answer.

No, I don't work for them but I live 150 km from the site so I could offer representation for anyone wanting to send them material.

Göran


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 21, 2013)

> Now I work with them as a company.



Hey, contratulations, dude!!


----------



## perman666 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just to refresh thread,

I am interested for Europe located buy/sell/refining PM companies. 

When you have gold or silver or platinum for sell, where do you sell in Europe?

I have lot of new material for refining and even I work with Germany company ESG,
I am interested to find another option too.

Also, most important question: where are you dear forum colleagues selling your
palladium in Europe?


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 2, 2014)

If it is really pure you can ask any gold smith who makes his jewels by himself. Now you are professional, it could be an idea to sell it in sheets or as white gold alloys in sheets. I don't know this could be profitable....just an idea.


----------



## perman666 (Apr 8, 2014)

Just to refresh the theme.

In last few months I was working a lot with company called Gerrards, London UK.
They have several names: Gerrards, Easyrefine and D-mmex but it is all the same company.

They are very fast but they don't have their own laboratory for analysis of material.
So they are depending on 2 different labs that works with them in UK.
My reccomendations for this company, they are fast and paying 85% for Pd, 90% for Ag and 95% for Au.

I still want to hear other forum members from EU, is there any other good company
that is buying or refining PM's ?


Until now, the best of the best is germany company ESG.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 8, 2014)

You could have a look at http://www.digger-rs-goldankauf.de/ankaufpreis.html

I've seen him in the ebay buyers lists often, seems to be quite active. He offers the highest price for palladium I've ever seen, but I have no experiences with him.


----------



## Richard NL (Apr 26, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> He offers the highest price for palladium I've ever seen,


Until now:
Today's price http://www.digger-rs-goldankauf.de/ankaufpreis.html Fein Palladium/g16,50 €
http://www.metallankauf.org/32-palladium.html Ankauf Palladium [Pd3N5 99,95] 18,04 €/g. 

I have this site under my bookmarks http://www.metallankauf.org/metalle.html 
For reference only , because there are also prices of other metals and products that are too low.
I have no experiences with this company.

I just wanted to share this with you because of the great diversity of metals and their prices!

Best regards Richard.


----------



## solar_plasma (Apr 26, 2014)

On the other side ESG doesn't charge any extra fees, I don't know if the other ones do.


----------



## Richard NL (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, they do charge pre-announced fees, 
http://www.metallankauf.org/link02.html

§ 5 Abrechnung / Bezahlung / Preise

(2)Bei bestimmten Sondermetallen sowie bei Edelmetallen können ggf. Analyse-, Schmelz- und Aufar-
beitungskosten anfallen, diese werden Ihnen vorab mitgeteilt.=>google translate=>
In certain special metals and precious metals may possibly analysis, smelting and work-up costs included, they are you pre-announced.

edit may30th '14
edit may 25th '17 fixed link
Regards Richard.


----------

